

Ask HN: How will immigration laws affect the freelance marketplace? - chatmasta


======
phantom_oracle
Which freelance marketplace?

I don't think immigration laws can affect freelance marketplaces that much
(but maybe only in industries that are heavily regulated and require
freelancers from within-city/state/country).

If you apply labour-supply theory and the fact that the marketplace is global,
the buyers will either look for the cheapest or the best quality or both (at
the same time). So whether you're in the Philippines or New York City,
immigration laws apply under certain situations only.

Based on your question ... I think money-flow regulation laws can affect
freelance a lot more.

